# Some New Free Patterns



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.cygnetyarns.com/knitting-patterns

A source that I had never before seen.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I had never seen this one either. Their yarns look nice and the baby patterns were great. I got 3 of them. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice patterns! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Two sweaters for babies downloaded ...thank you very much


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute stuff thank you


----------



## monly (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you! Some very nice patterns there!


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

Some lovely patterns here. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

thank you. nice link. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, there are some really good patterns on this site, once the mountain of knitting I have as WIP will be knitting some of these oatterns


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link saved a few of them. Very nice.


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I bookmarked the site. The man's sweater is very handsome.


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link !


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Nice, thank you! I saved the Parrot and the Snowman.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks so much a new site to me also. Great patterns I have downloaded most of the baby patterns.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

nitchik said:


> Nice, thank you! I saved the Parrot and the Snowman.


how did you get the toy patterns to work? On the main page of the site there was subject of children's toys and picture of a "parrot/macaw" or something, I tried hitting on the line above the picfure of the parrot and also under the picuture and both times answer came back not available. Thought it would be good resource to make toys for local childrens cancer center.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

I couldn't get that topic or the accessories to open either.



Carole Murphy said:


> how did you get the toy patterns to work? On the main page of the site there was subject of children's toys and picture of a "parrot/macaw" or something, I tried hitting on the line above the picfure of the parrot and also under the picuture and both times answer came back not available. Thought it would be good resource to make toys for local childrens cancer center.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Fun-Knitter said:


> I couldn't get that topic or the accessories to open either.


To answer the question for Carole Murphy and Fun-Knitter,
I had trouble too, so I 'played around on the site' and here is how I found them.

I checked out the other categories, and under 'Homewares' I found the Snowman listed, so I downloaded that one.

Then I clicked on Knitting Patterns in the black header, selected Toys and Novelties in that drop down list, and _there was the Parrot pattern!

I must say the site is not well organized!

BTW I checked all other categories and found only those tow toys.
Glad to help.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing this site.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> I bookmarked the site. The man's sweater is very handsome.


I tried to download the men's sweater, but could not.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

kcduffer said:


> I tried to download the men's sweater, but could not.


http://www.cygnetyarns.com/sites/default/files/Chunky%20Collar%20Jumper%20Pattern.pdf

Here you go.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks. That is not the one I saw on the site and was trying to download, but I like it too.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

the snowman was quite timely for today! Nice site


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks cant wait!


----------

